# Any long term neg effects of using Acepromazine??



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

My dog had her spay surgery on Wednesday, and was jumping around by Thursday afternoon. For that and some other reasons I had concerns for her sutures and took her back to the vets Friday am. They gave me some Ace to keep her quiet.

Now I know what Ace is; I use it with horses. I am aware of it's negative side effects on horses. I have no experience using it with dogs. Online info only tells me that possible negative side effects are low blood pressure and making dogs who seizure, seizure more often. And to not give it at same time as a flea treatment.... But I'm wondering if anyone here has more info.

The dog is 33lbs and 8mo. On Friday I gave her one 25mg pill and she was pretty drunk an hour later. I called this into the vets and they suggested that I use haf the pill next time. At bedtime I gave her half a pill. Sat am she got a half a pill, and at bedtime another half. Today she was bouncing off the walls so she got half a pill, which she overrode pretty well so I gave the other half. 

I'm using the Ace to keep 4 on the floor. I'd like to give the sutures time to heal. B/c of the e-collar she is wearing I can not crate her. Without the e-collar she licks the site obsessively. Normally she sleeps in a crate by my bed. When she is out of the crate she jumps up on my bed. So the Ace helps keep her in a dog bed on the floor.

If I gave her Ace for the week would that have any bad repercussions? What about if I use it for 2 weeks? I'm totally worried about using it like this (12mg in the am and another 12mg in the pm) for 2 weeks. But I don't want my super exuberant dog to rip open her stitches either. And the vets says it takes 2 weeks for the skin to totally heal together.


Anyone with experience wanna weigh in?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/breeds.aspx
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/drugs.aspx


----------



## aisling (Feb 1, 2010)

I have never seen any side effects - speaking from personal and professional experience. Not to say they can't happen, but it's a pretty "safe" drug.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I can't see you having to medicate past the four or five day mark. The dogs are able to move around some even after surgery, just no heavy romping/play. My Cracker was up and walking without "play" within three days with no issues with her incision site. Keep the cone on, since you know she will lick/chew the site but full bed rest is really not a requisite UNLESS the incision is very large or she had an umbilical hernia fixed as well (larger incision site).


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Cracker said:


> The dogs are able to move around some even after surgery, just no heavy romping/play.



ya I get all that. I know that were she a normal mellow dog, she could do just about everything she usually does. I even knew a pitt that was in basic obedience class 4 days after her spay surgery. My dog isn't that mellow. She was jumping up on the bed and racing around the house on the day after the surgery. And she had opened up the incision area a tiny tiny bit. I am not looking to get her at bed rest. I just want her to be quiet, walk around not race around. Sleep on the dog bed on the ground not jump up/down/p/down on the bed all night long. I just don't want her to open up the site any more.


----------

